# benifber or unifiber?



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

hi--so is benifiber good or not? I bought a trial packet today. what about this unifiber???? lets discuss this!! I have ibs-d and I have heard little about these fibers. they sound appealing, no thickening! anyone whos tried this should post today!art


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

I have tried Unifiber, which is a non-gelling powdered plant cellulose fiber. I put it in my smoothies, because it's convenient to get fiber this way and I don't have to taste it. I have not tried Benefiber. It's guar gum, which is a bulk-forming agent (i.e., causes formed stools). From reading other various posts, some people like it and a few haven't. Most haven't seemed to have tried it, or they haven't written about it. If you want more info on guar gum, maybe go to www.drweil.com and do a search on it or fiber. I like Dr. Weil's philosophy and he's got interesting things to say. You might also look up calcium while you are there. I have four major types of bulk-forming fibers that I rotate everyday, depending on the food I am eating and what I'm in the mood to take. The two mentioned above happen to be pretty convenient since they can be mixed into food and you don't have to drink gallons of water. Thus your gut doesn't feel bloated or water-logged.Good luck. Try them all and find out what works for YOUR body.


----------

